# looking for few pages of "Model Engine Builder"



## jimmybondi (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

yesterday i have taken a closer look to my magazine archive and - oh no - i'm missing 3 sheets of the plans:

Issue number 8 (august/september 2006) the drawing pages 7/8 and 15/16 (sheet 4 and sheet 8 )
Issue number 11 (march/april 2007) the drawing page 1/2 (sheet 1)

Has anyone these issues and would / can email me scans of it ?
(multiple scans of that pages would be ok - i can fit them together  )

i've to order back issue #9 too next days - but i'm not sure if they will sell these missing pages without the magazine

Frank


----------

